# Conduit through siding



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Personally, I'd drill a hole just slightly bigger than the threaded boss of a rigid LB and screw a chase nipple into it and stick it in the hole. Silicone around it and strap it appropriately.

Be sure to use a wiring method approved for pools AND outdoor use. GFCI protect it at the breaker. I and other electricians here are reluctant to give advice on pools because so much could go wrong. Be sure you follow the code to a T and understand it.


----------



## lightsareout (May 29, 2013)

InPhase277 said:


> Personally, I'd drill a hole just slightly bigger than the threaded boss of a rigid LB and screw a chase nipple into it and stick it in the hole. Silicone around it and strap it appropriately.
> 
> Be sure to use a wiring method approved for pools AND outdoor use. GFCI protect it at the breaker. I and other electricians here are reluctant to give advice on pools because so much could go wrong. Be sure you follow the code to a T and understand it.


I will be pulling a permit and have an inspection. I understand the risks and want to do the job right. for a 20 amp GFCI breaker is a single pole ok? (please say yes as i only have one open slot!)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never OK to just sick it through the siding and count on caulking to to seal it. 
Siding expands and contracts a lot and the caulking will just crack.
Should be removing some of the siding and installing a real siding block.
A blank 2 X 4 or 4 X 4 will work.
Something like this.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_89145-835-130130001001___?productId=3046026&pl=1&Ntt=vinyl+siding+block
Flush mounted siding blocks leak and are a pain to line up between the laps.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

lightsareout said:


> I will be pulling a permit and have an inspection. I understand the risks and want to do the job right. for a 20 amp GFCI breaker is a single pole ok? (please say yes as i only have one open slot!)


if you are talking about a 120 volt circuit then yes, it is a single pole. If you are talking about a 240 volt or a 120/240 volt circuit, then it is a 2 pole breaker. The amperage rating is irrelevant when determining whether it is single pole or 2 pole.


----------



## lightsareout (May 29, 2013)

nap said:


> if you are talking about a 120 volt circuit then yes, it is a single pole. If you are talking about a 240 volt or a 120/240 volt circuit, then it is a 2 pole breaker. The amperage rating is irrelevant when determining whether it is single pole or 2 pole.


yes its just 120


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

By the way, don't use 12-2 Romex. Romex or NM-B is not approved for wet locations, and buried conduit is considered a wet location. Can't use THHN, either. You need to use THWN or similar wet-rated wire.

I believe UF cable can be used in 3/4" conduit but I suspect you'll find that THWN in 1/2" conduit is far cheaper.


----------



## lightsareout (May 29, 2013)

InPhase277 said:


> Personally, I'd drill a hole just slightly bigger than the threaded boss of a rigid LB and screw a chase nipple into it and stick it in the hole. Silicone around it and strap it appropriately.
> 
> Be sure to use a wiring method approved for pools AND outdoor use. GFCI protect it at the breaker. I and other electricians here are reluctant to give advice on pools because so much could go wrong. Be sure you follow the code to a T and understand it.


is it code to install with a chase nipple like this?


----------



## lightsareout (May 29, 2013)

tylernt said:


> By the way, don't use 12-2 Romex. Romex or NM-B is not approved for wet locations, and buried conduit is considered a wet location. Can't use THHN, either. You need to use THWN or similar wet-rated wire.
> 
> I believe UF cable can be used in 3/4" conduit but I suspect you'll find that THWN in 1/2" conduit is far cheaper.


is THWN considered rigid? 

Yes i saw that a better class wire is required.


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

lightsareout said:


> is THWN considered rigid?


Rigid refers to the conduit around the wire. EMT (Electric Metallic Tubing) is the thin stuff used indoors, which is not what you want here. RMC (Rigid Metal Conduit) is the thick stuff rated for burial that you want.

THHN / THWN refers to the wire inside the conduit. You can get it in solid or stranded. Stranded is okay to use and is much easier to pull through conduit.


----------



## lightsareout (May 29, 2013)

tylernt said:


> Rigid refers to the conduit around the wire. EMT (Electric Metallic Tubing) is the thin stuff used indoors, which is not what you want here. RMC (Rigid Metal Conduit) is the thick stuff rated for burial that you want.
> 
> THHN / THWN refers to the wire inside the conduit. You can get it in solid or stranded. Stranded is okay to use and is much easier to pull through conduit.


Great thank you, stranded will save me some frustration!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Type UF cvannot be used for a pool or spa. The ground needs to be insulated.


----------



## lightsareout (May 29, 2013)

Jim Port said:


> Type UF cvannot be used for a pool or spa. The ground needs to be insulated.


what type could i use? or will i need to run individual THWN strands?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Can't use THHN, either. You need to use THWN or similar wet rated wire.


That probably is not the best choice of words. 
Most, if not all, THHN sold today is rated as THWN (and may carry other wet ratings such as MTW).
You just need to read the info printed on the wire and/or the mfg spec sheet.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

lightsareout said:


> is it code to install with a chase nipple like this?


Not unless you're using a cable of some sort. If you use THWN you'll need to have a continuous conduit system. In that case, I'd use either flex or seal tite and screw a connector into the rigid LB.


----------



## lightsareout (May 29, 2013)

InPhase277 said:


> Not unless you're using a cable of some sort. If you use THWN you'll need to have a continuous conduit system. In that case, I'd use either flex or seal tite and screw a connector into the rigid LB.


Ahh very good


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

InPhase277 said:


> Not unless you're using a cable of some sort. If you use THWN you'll need to have a continuous conduit system. In that case, I'd use either flex or seal tite and screw a connector into the rigid LB.


I'm not saying this is the best solution in this particular case, but in general, one could run cable from the panel to a exterior-rated surface mount junction box, and wire-nut to the THWN there.

This junction box could also house a deadfront GFCI under a weather resistant cover. A deadfront GFCI is often cheaper than a GFCI breaker, though the weather resistant cover will add to the expense.

Not sure if NM would be allowed to terminate in a surface-mount exterior junction box. I know it's used in _recessed _exterior junction boxes all the time, but surface-mount may be considered a wet location. But even if NM is not allowed, UF could be used instead.


----------



## lightsareout (May 29, 2013)

does this sound right? I talked to the guy doing electrical in the house thats being built next to us (believe he did ours as well). He said to use one of the bottom knockouts on the breaker box and drill right through the outer wall and siding. Secure that wire (with a chase nipple?) and trim out the siding and use a box like this http://www.homedepot.com/p/Red-Dot-...e-Cover-TRWR-S355E/204193183?N=5yc1vZ4p6Zarcd 

the box has threads on the back and bottom, then run the conduit down the side of the house and into the ground.

Good news is i went out back and pounded in a stake in a couple spots I expected to hit rock and got down to 16" so I should be able to run PVC.


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

Product in the link looks good to me and is very nearly what I described earlier.


----------



## lightsareout (May 29, 2013)

Thanks to everyone's help I passed my inspection on the first try! 

I ended up renting a trencher and at the inspectors direction only needed to bury down 16" with UG cable without conduit as the breakers are GFCI. On the side of the house i ran my PVC up and through the siding and silicone around the seam on the inside and outside. super simple job and saved me a lot of money!


----------

